# Giselle - what a life for a pup.



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

Giselle is AMA R's latest rescue. We were told she was sick and pregnant and going to be dumped in the shelter by her owners. They actually wanted the puppies after we had made her better!!! Turns out she is not sick and not pregnant just so scared that her bowels give way. Her life has been nothing but terror and I personally have not experienced such a young dog with the spirit as broken as Giselle's is. Most of you know that I rescued Edie the dog - and her tail wagged after 20 minutes.... well I have not seen Giselle's wag and she doesn't make a noise. She is so shut down it is heartbreaking.


----------



## cynthia's (Dec 30, 2011)

This is so awful that people can treat living little furbabies so cruelly! It makes me tear up - I'm so glad she's in rescue where she can find a wonderful new home and find out how great life can be!!!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Gosh, that is so awful. Some people just suck so bad it's hard to believe they're even human beings. And they wanted the puppies. Makes me sick to my stomach.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Bron - this is so heartbreaking. :smcry:To watch how she cowered at "home" and in the cage. Thank God you and AMAR rescued her. I'm sure she'll learn to love. Just seeing the video of her closing her eyes while she was being pet. She looked like it's the first time in a very long time that she could just relax at all. Bless you all for your work. I can't put into words what I want to do to those people. Despicable excuses for humans


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

It is so hard to see such loving little guys so scared. 
Thanks you for taking this one in and let us know how it goes.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

No words...thank goodness she was rescued from this horrible existence.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

What a sweet girl! Who could do that to her?!!! Thank goodness you have her! I hope she comes around soon. Does the vet think some antidepressant meds would help to ease her out of her...... (I can't think of a word to describe the pain and sadness)? I wish I could comfort her and show her not to be afraid. Thank you for rescuing this innocent angel.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

My heart is breaking for that little girl! She is so frightened ! I pray that with love and tenderness that we will see her little tail wag. I'll be seeing that little face in my head for the rest of the night.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Oh my gosh, I'm sitting here with tears pouring down my face as I watched this. It's just so heartbreaking to see her so terrified and to know that she has no idea what it feels like to be loved. How can human beings be so cruel.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

This just breaks my heart into pieces! No pup should have to be that scared. I sure hope that she can trust again. These pups have amazed us all on how they can trust us humans again after everything they have endured from bad humans and I sure hope Giselle can be one these pups. I'm just so glad she was turned over AMAR. She is in the best hands now!! The nerve of the owners to even ask for the puppies!! Please give her a gentle pat for me as I'm sure she is very insecure about affection. Thanks Bron and AMAR


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

This is so sad. You can just see in her eyes how sad she is and it breaks my heart. Thank you for rescuing her.


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

TLR said:


> This is so sad. You can just see in her eyes how sad she is and it breaks my heart. Thank you for rescuing her.


I know Ben - what you see is true to how she is - you can read it on her face. Her fear and distrust makes my heart hurt and my blood boil all at the same time. Just a little baby.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Sorry for the double post but I just had to vent I don't know if I've ever had anything affect me as deeply as this video did. I can't stop thinking about Giselle. She has no idea that life is about loving and trusting and nurturing. She thinks it's about fear. It broke my heart to see her cowering away from human hands when she was in the cage. Please find her a home with the life she deserves.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Bron -- this literally made me throw up. How can anyone be sooooooooo cruel? It is more than heartbreaking. I want to bring her home and mend her broken spirit and show her what love is all about.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I can't stop crying. I just don't get it. The look in her eyes is .... defeat. Absolutely unacceptable. I pray with every fiber of my being that this beautiful little girl will for once have a sparkle in her eyes and a trusting, joyful smile. Please let us know if there is ANYTHING she needs or would benefit from in any way. Limitless gratitude to you for your love.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

First - thank you for saving and loving her. She acts very much like my friends new Cavalier, Molly, who was rescued from a puppy mill after 5 or 6 years. It's been 3 months, and Molly still hides from anyone other than her new mommy and daddy - even people who are in the house all the time. We see improvement weekly but it is such a slow process for her to learn to trust all over again.

I hope that this poor baby can learn how to trust and enjoy what will be her new, loving, fur-ever home!


----------



## anniernc (Apr 16, 2010)

What a terrible life this beautiful little girl must have endured to be so scared. I'm so thankful that she was rescued and am praying that she will find the most loving home with fur parents that will treat her like the princess she is. Hang in there sweet baby - the world is full of loving caring people that will be good to you.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

This is devastating....I get so angry and just can't understand how these things happen at the hands of what are suppose to be human beings. Thank you for all that you do to help these precious babies who are in desperate need of love and care. If we can help in anyway please let us know and keep us posted on how she is doing.


----------



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

Oh Bron, I do hope you find her spirit. Giselle is ever so lucky she is now in your hands!!!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Heart breaking to say the least. Brenda, you took the words right out of my mouth. 

We love you, Giselle. Bronwyne, too!
Xoxoxoxoxooxxooxo


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

An update on little Giselle. She was spayed and is now in her foster home with Judy. She has made progress already and is eating well and tail wagging and making eye contact. Hopefully we can find a great home before long to work with her and give her a great forever life.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

plenty pets 20 said:


> An update on little Giselle. She was spayed and is now in her foster home with Judy. She has made progress already and is eating well and tail wagging and making eye contact. Hopefully we can find a great home before long to work with her and give her a great forever life.


I'm so happy that she's showing some progress! That sweetie needs lots of love and assurance. Praying there is someone to love her forever.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

plenty pets 20 said:


> An update on little Giselle. She was spayed and is now in her foster home with Judy. She has made progress already and is eating well and tail wagging and making eye contact. Hopefully we can find a great home before long to work with her and give her a great forever life.


I am so happy to hear this news. Now she can learn what its like to be loved.


----------



## NC_Girl (Jul 19, 2012)

Very moving video. I wonder what she endured to have that obvious fear of her first "family". Glad that she is now in a good foster home and I am sure that with time and care she will learn to trust and know what it is to be a loved and spoiled family pet.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

That's great. Now she can have a wonderful new life, thanks to y'all.


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

That poor little girl. So glad she's learning how to feel loved.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

plenty pets 20 said:


> An update on little Giselle. She was spayed and is now in her foster home with Judy. She has made progress already and is eating well and tail wagging and making eye contact. Hopefully we can find a great home before long to work with her and give her a great forever life.


I am so thrilled to hear Gisselle is wagging her tail! Hopefully, she will soon forget about her former life. She deserves to live the rest of her life on a satin pillow!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Wonderful news!!:chili::chili:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm so glad to hear that Giselle is making progress. Hopefully, she'll soon be with the loving family she deserves.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

What a great update Edie!! I'm so happy is making progress. Such a sweet baby. Thank you for keeping us posted!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Thanks for the video Bron, and the update Edie.

Everytime I witness these poor souls, it makes me ashamed of the human race.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm so glad she is warming up now. The look in her eyes really showed how sad and scared she was. I hope she finds the love she needs


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

This is so very sad to watch..... who knows what went on in that home for her to be so frightened like that. That is heart breaking. .... That little angel deserves to be happy and loved. Thank goodness she is safe now.


----------



## Calis mom (Jun 26, 2012)

:smcry:
That video is so sad. Poor baby, I just want to give her such a big hug.

I am glad she is doing better now and that her tail is wagging =]


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I cried seeing this. I just want to hold her until the hurt goes away. Those beautiful sad eyes... 

Bitsy was fearful and shutdown too when I got her,not as bad as Giselle, not wanting to be held. Now she's velcro. I hold Bitsy a lot,there's something in those eyes of hers,still she has a bit of sadness, almost like she's worried that her happy world will end,like it did before. She was loved by her first owners,then he died,she left the dogs with her daughter and it all fell apart in loneliness.

I know she will trust again,you can see it in her face when you were petting her...


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh what wonderful news! This little one stole my heart. I can't wait for her to find a forever home...hope they will join SM so we can watch her grow  . Lifting up a prayer of praise for the rescue and her Foster Angels.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Edie, that really is terrific news. Please keep us posted on her progress. Thanks to all involved in her rescue!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I talked to Judy earlier today about Giselle and she's doing so much better each day. Last night she even "asked" to sleep in the bedoom in one of the beds on the floor with a couple of the other fluffs. She still has a long way to go, but is making progress.

I knew that she was young, but didn't realize that she's only about 7 months old.

It warmed my heart to talk to Judy aobut how much progress Giselle is making.


----------



## LinzFair (Oct 10, 2010)

Thank you so much for helping her !!! I just donated to AMR based on this video.


----------



## CheriS (Aug 19, 2010)

Bron, Thank you for the video (and for everything you do), Edie, likewise thank you for your update and your tireless efforts, and Lynn, thank you. I loved hearing that she has made more progress to "ask" to sleep with the others. I have been readiing "The Sandcastle Girls" and I didn't think any "new" (to me) revelation about the horrors human beings inflict on others could affect me so much - and then I saw that video.


----------

